# Favorite CCW gun?



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

What is your favorite CCW gun that you want to get, or currently carry?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I carry my wife's .45 Kimber Pro Carry II, I really want to get a Sig P229 for myself though. Nice to dream anyway....

Mr. A


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

My favorite is a s&w bodyguard .380. I also like my Kahr pm40.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I love my M&P9c. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

All steel, 33 ozs + lead, Springfield Loaded, 3 1/2", .45, 1911. When she's empty ya still got a steel pipe with a handle. Remember...it's supposed to be comforting, not comfortable...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Workdog said:


> All steel, 33 ozs + lead, Springfield Loaded, 3 1/2", .45, 1911. When she's empty ya still got a steel pipe with a handle. Remember...it's supposed to be comforting, not comfortable...


pSSSSss....

G23 baby... SIG P239 close second


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i currently carry a full size M&P 9. its much bigger than the LC9 i used to carry.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Beretta nano 9mm is my current choice. Also just got a Springfield XDm 45 4.5 to be my open carry fishing buddy.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Glock 19.... Maybe that 1911 I've been eyeing (TRP) someday, but this is all the budget will allow at this time. And I like it...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

S&W Bodyguard here...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Most of you guys have heard me say it before, I'm not a Ruger fan, but I got talked into buying this Ruger LCR in.38spl. about three years ago. It's super light and I can carry it in my pocket without it pullin my draws down. I like it. Accurate, dependable and packs enough punch to ruin a scumbags day.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sig 230sl ....car, pocket
Ruger lcp..... summer shorts 
Taurus pt145 .....car, winter coat


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Gen 3 Glock 20 SF


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Taurus 709. It's the only 1 I have carried but I handled and shot a ton of guns before deciding on this. I know it's a budget firearm but I have had no issues with it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the S&W M&P line in 9 mm Full size/winter c/spring& fall Shield/summer


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sig P238


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Lots of great guns mentioned here minnerhead. All types, calibers and sizes. I would love to carry a .45 auto but I ain't got no butt and it would be around my ankles within 5 steps! You must consider everything when packin heat all the time. My favorite gun is my S&W M66 6" .357, but I cain't conceal it. It's just to big for that. It would be slower and little to big to pull out inside a car in an emergency. I deer hunt with it and use a shoulder holster cause of that butt thang.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Glock 17 or 19 defending on weather.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Sig 238 with extended mag

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm sticking with the LC9 with laser from the factory. I know it has trigger issues but I've gotten used to it after shooting it for quite a while. Only problem is when I take another gun to the range and then you can get messed up with the pull compared to say my Beretta 40. Lay one down and pick up the other and surprise...............bang. Or the other way around..pull,pull,pull......bang. I'm gonna stay with the LC9 until my wallet can let me go with another. Got my eye on the Sig also down the road.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Smith & Wesson 1911 .45acp, full size. Not an easy gun to carry but with the right IWB holster and a set of Perry suspenders it works for me. I've put over 5,000 rounds thru this thing and had only one FTF. There's a boat load of good pistols out there but we each have to decide for ourselves which one we're willing to bet our lives on and mine is a 1911 by S&W.


----------



## msgraham (Jun 19, 2012)

Polish P64 9mm makarov. Great little accurate full steel wonder. Decocker exposed hammer and found a local leather worker who wet forms IWB holsters for under $30. Boom.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using OHub
TCFF Twin Creek Fishing Fraternity


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Springfield XDsc 9mm.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Careful out there... [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrJMQupYxaw[/ame]


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

That's why I prefer the safeties on the Springfield XD models. Backstrap as well as trigger over the Glock.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sig has a safety


----------



## fossil (Aug 6, 2013)

Another vote for the Bodyguard. It has a safety, double action and last shot hold open.
I added a belt/ pocket.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Glock 19 or 23 stuffed with 147gr HST's ....And if I feel alittle old school I carry my S&W 65-5 with Gold Dots in .357....


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Glock 26 gen3.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A WW2 Walters PPK 32 Auto.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Glock 23 40cal I have big hands lol


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

G27 gen 3 in a crossbreed super truck carried appendix


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 18, 2013)

s&w 40 cal shield for a pistol or s&w 642 in a revolver


----------



## MrFry (Jan 29, 2008)

Kahr CM9 in a Crossbreed holster. Hardly know it's there when carrying. It shoots very well. No safety.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

S&W M&P 9mm Compact


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Depending on the clothing I wear, glock 36, or s&w m&p 340 .357 snubbie... Ruger LCP If I'm rockin a speedo


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

This is the one i put in my pocket the most 45 auto 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

